# Cachecard or not?



## Alex14 (Mar 21, 2010)

Gents/Ladies,

Can you help...I have purchased what I thought to be a Tivo Cachecard on Ebay and I have not received it yet but the problem I have is that the PCB is Green (not red like the SiliconDust version). From the picture it also looks the connector for the 512MB PC133 SDRAM is absent. The seller is unsure as he has purchased a complete system with the "Cachecard" however he states the board contains the following:
Labels on the two chips state :

ASIX AX88796 L 0234 LA1 50239432 16 PT 8515 0246

Can anyone tell me what it is?


----------



## BlackPrince (May 16, 2009)

I think that ASIX AX88796 is the ethernet controller used in a Turbonet card.










(image from the TivoHeaven website)


----------



## Alex14 (Mar 21, 2010)

That is the beast!!
Does this mean I have only half the deal? Clearly not a Cachecard. 
What functionality does this give in relation to the Cachecard?
The seller stated he bought the Tivo system with a Cachecard from Tivoland and sold this item as he knew he wasn't going to use the Cachecard. Does this mean the Cachecard could be fitted in the Tivo already? Any ideas?


----------



## BlackPrince (May 16, 2009)

The Turbonet card give you an ethernet connection - no extra memory.

Not sure what you mean about the Cachecard being in the TiVo already.


----------



## Alex14 (Mar 21, 2010)

Seller bought a Tivo system as described with a Cachecard. When the system arrived the item above was packed with the accessories. The seller (and I) thought this was the Cachecard. 
Why would this be supplied if there was already a Cachecard in the Tivo box?


----------



## transam9898 (Oct 25, 2009)

That is just a regular turbonet card....
Below is a CACHE Card I got off of ebay you can see it has the memory stick in it


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Alex14 said:


> Seller bought a Tivo system as described with a Cachecard. When the system arrived the item above was packed with the accessories. The seller (and I) thought this was the Cachecard.
> Why would this be supplied if there was already a Cachecard in the Tivo box?


If the seller bought a Tivo with a cachecard from Tivoland and got an extra turbonet then he/she may have benefited from a mistake. A representative from Tivoland posts on here as healeydave.

If you bought a cachecard and get a turbonet card the goods are not as described and even from a private seller you have the right to all your money back.

A cachecard is significantly more expensive than a turbonet. As it allows you to fit memory and speed up an upgraded Tivo I would want one if your drive is over 120GB.


----------



## Alex14 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks Guys, I've accepted the Turbonet card, genuine mistake and I'll persevere with telnet but keep my eyes open for a Cachecard.

Regards, Alex


----------

